# A picture introduction of my 5 dogs (Pic Heavy)



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so I feel I have to post some pics of my pups. I technically have 5 dogs, though 2 live with my Mom.

Here's Zoe, She is a 10 yo Lhasa Apso x Bichon that I've had for 8.5 years. She had a very rough life proir to me adopting her, but after alot of years of tears (mine and my Mom's) she's almost normal now!










This is Scout. She's a 9 yo Terrier mix of some sort. She was an hour from being euth'd before we rescued her. The best dog I've ever had, and the easiest to train! btw, she was born deaf. We've had her for almost 5 years now



















Here's Oliver, a 3 year old terrier mix (I strongly believe he's got Irish Terrier in him). Ollie flew to me from Houston, TX where he was rescued off the streets of a very poor neighbourhood. He was only 6 months old, but already extremely aggressive with other animals and people he didn't know (he was never afraid of me though). I've had him for a little over 3 years now.




























Here's Mouse, a 3 year old Mini Double Dapple Dachshund. She is totally deaf, and very sight impaired, missing half a foot, has allergies to metal, alopecia, and sleep apnea... yet she is the happiest dog on the planet! not afraid of anything, plays like a maniac, and beats up on Oliver on a regular basis.



















Here's Boo, an almost 8 yo Mini Double Dapple Dachshund, who's deaf, and nearsighted. I adopted him a year and a half ago. He was really food aggressive, but that's sorted now.



















Ok that's probably enough for now... though I have thousands of pics! It's hard to pick just a few...


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Awww! They are all so precious! And obviously well loved and cared for. 

Your photographs are fantastic! You capture their expressions and personalities really well!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh your dogs are precious! I rescue and have a soft spot for the special needs guys. Thank you for taking these guys in with issues and giving them a loving home. 
I could just strangle breeders who breed for looks with no regard to health. A friend of mine had 2 double dapples and one was blind and deaf and died fairly young because of additional health problems. The other, who is deaf, is still with her but suffers from a multitude of problems. 
Welcome and we would love to see more photos of your crew!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OH MY! Boo and his face! So cute!!

I love Oliver. He seems like a cool dog.

All of them look so clean and soft! How do you deal with all that white fur?


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! The last one made me chuckle out loud haha I also love the one of Oliver in the water, he looks like a crocodile


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

They're beautiful dogs-- and they have found their way to the best possible home, it seems.

Love the photo of Mouse on the rock-- looks like he's ready to fly!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

You are such a savior to your beautiful dogs. They all sound wonderful and every one of them is super cute.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

bless you for giving these beautiful dogs a wonderful home


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Awww! They are all so precious! And obviously well loved and cared for.
> 
> Your photographs are fantastic! You capture their expressions and personalities really well!


Thank you!



Donna Little said:


> Oh your dogs are precious! I rescue and have a soft spot for the special needs guys. Thank you for taking these guys in with issues and giving them a loving home.
> I could just strangle breeders who breed for looks with no regard to health. A friend of mine had 2 double dapples and one was blind and deaf and died fairly young because of additional health problems. The other, who is deaf, is still with her but suffers from a multitude of problems.
> Welcome and we would love to see more photos of your crew!


Thanks! I'm sure you all will be sick of my dog's pics before long 



Sprocket said:


> OH MY! Boo and his face! So cute!!
> 
> I love Oliver. He seems like a cool dog.
> 
> All of them look so clean and soft! How do you deal with all that white fur?


Ha ha thanks! Boo is a funny munchkin, for sure  Oliver is the coolest dog ever! Other than his aggression, he's a very highly trained trick dog. We're working towards canine freestyle.

It's not tough to keep them white. The 2 long hairs get bathed once a month, brushed a couple times a week,m and shaved ever 6-8 weeks. Oliver get's stripped 2-3 times a year the dirt just dries and drops off his hard wire coat. and the 2 Doxies get wiped down now and then, with a bath every couple of months.



twotonelover said:


> Beautiful pictures! The last one made me chuckle out loud haha I also love the one of Oliver in the water, he looks like a crocodile


Thanks! they make getting good pics easy 



NewYorkDogue said:


> They're beautiful dogs-- and they have found their way to the best possible home, it seems.
> 
> Love the photo of Mouse on the rock-- looks like he's ready to fly!


She thinks she can fly! the silly dog is fearless, and will go leaping off anything!



lovemydogsalways said:


> You are such a savior to your beautiful dogs. They all sound wonderful and every one of them is super cute.


thanks, they make me happy 



xchairity_casex said:


> bless you for giving these beautiful dogs a wonderful home


Thanks, but they enrich my life more


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

ok i have a few group photos and fun shots to post now... 

EEEWWWWEEEE STINKY!!! (Mouse and Ollie's butt)









HEY! I'm NOT a flutter board!!! (Mouse on top, Boo being sunk)









GET BACK HERE WITH THAT BALL!!! (Oliver has the ball, Reese, a friend's St. Poodle is trying to slow him down!









Umm nice fluffy pillow! (Oliver napping on his new sister, Scout the week after I adopted Ollie)









I GOTS HIM!!! (Oliver at 7 months, and Annabelle, my sister's westie pup at 10 weeks)









Hey Mom! Look what I found! (Scout in the mountains near Christina Lake, BC)









What? No! We didn't kill the tigger!!! (Oliver at 9 months, Annabelle at 4 months)









Browsing the net is hard work! (Mouse at 6 months old)









Pinky and the Brain (Mouse left, Boo right)









Everyone except Mouse, who doesn't DO walkies in the winter! (left to right: Scout, Boo, Oliver, Zoe)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow you take great pictures! Your dogs are very cute and very lucky to have found you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dear God where do you live?! I'm hopping a plane and coming to steal you Dachshunds! :wink: The cuteness is just too much! Trust me, I have camera in hand nearly every time the pups and I go in the yard juuuuussst in case somebody does something cute. 
We don't really get tired of pictures on this forum. Especially when the subjects are this adorable!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> Wow you take great pictures! Your dogs are very cute and very lucky to have found you!


Thanks! But I'm more lucky to have found them 



Donna Little said:


> Dear God where do you live?! I'm hopping a plane and coming to steal you Dachshunds! :wink: The cuteness is just too much! Trust me, I have camera in hand nearly every time the pups and I go in the yard juuuuussst in case somebody does something cute.
> We don't really get tired of pictures on this forum. Especially when the subjects are this adorable!


:biggrin: Ha! They're MINE!!! LOL There's a few other people on other forums who've said the same 

I call them "the bookends" They're quite the pair! LOL Boo doesn't much like Mouse, but she pesters him constantly, and he puts up with it now... 'cuz she certainly wont let him get away with being snotty! LOL

They're such a fun breed, full of fun, and always up for a cuddle or playtime!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I've had Dachshunds for years and they can be quite the big dog in a little body. Right now I have Madison who will be 18 in a few weeks, Karma (doxie mix), and Sabrina, also a mix. Karma and Madison are 2 of the sweetest dogs on the planet. Sabrina on the other hand is a little devil. She's daddy's girl though so she gets away with just about anything she wants....
They are the 3 dogs at the top of my sig pic.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

all so cute.
i guess you take in who no one else wants. how very lucky for those dogs. you must be a special person!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

They are all so cute!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

WOW. Your pictures are amazing, your dogs are beautiful, and you are a good person. SOme of those pictures made me actually laugh out loud (I scared one of the barn cats!)

I agree with Donna, I don't know why breeders choose to breed certain traits in dogs like the dapple in the dachshunds when there is even a SLIGHT chance they could go deaf, blind, etc. What?? FOR A COLOR???pffft.

But with that said, your deafies are adorable. As I was looking at your pictures, I said to myself "Ok, I am going to tell her that I like this dog the best"...and then I would see the next picture and say "Ok, I like THIS dog the best". Well, I like them all. I have a thing for small and scruffy dogs. Welcome to the forum. I hope to see MORE pictures of these guys. They are very cool. ANd they seem to get out pretty often which is just great.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Donna Little said:


> I've had Dachshunds for years and they can be quite the big dog in a little body. Right now I have Madison who will be 18 in a few weeks, Karma (doxie mix), and Sabrina, also a mix. Karma and Madison are 2 of the sweetest dogs on the planet. Sabrina on the other hand is a little devil. She's daddy's girl though so she gets away with just about anything she wants....
> They are the 3 dogs at the top of my sig pic.


They really are awesome little dogs! And yours are very adorable! And WOW 18! I hopoe mine live that long!



bett said:


> all so cute.
> i guess you take in who no one else wants. how very lucky for those dogs. you must be a special person!


Nope, I'm really not. My dogs are the special ones! seeing them overcome their issues and disabilities is truly inspiring!



AveryandAudrey said:


> They are all so cute!


Thank you!



DeekenDog said:


> Absolutely adorable


Thank you too!



wolfsnaps88 said:


> WOW. Your pictures are amazing, your dogs are beautiful, and you are a good person. SOme of those pictures made me actually laugh out loud (I scared one of the barn cats!)
> 
> I agree with Donna, I don't know why breeders choose to breed certain traits in dogs like the dapple in the dachshunds when there is even a SLIGHT chance they could go deaf, blind, etc. What?? FOR A COLOR???pffft.
> 
> But with that said, your deafies are adorable. As I was looking at your pictures, I said to myself "Ok, I am going to tell her that I like this dog the best"...and then I would see the next picture and say "Ok, I like THIS dog the best". Well, I like them all. I have a thing for small and scruffy dogs. Welcome to the forum. I hope to see MORE pictures of these guys. They are very cool. ANd they seem to get out pretty often which is just great.


Thank you! I have 3 hobbies: Dogs, reading (mostly about dogs), ans taking pictures (of my dogs!) LOL So I have quite a few pics, and alot of them are quite funny! My mutts are comedians, so it's easy to get silly pics 

And I have a thing for small scruffy dogs too! LOL though Oliver's not that small, and the 2 doxies are smooth... but wirehair is my fav, and if I could find a deaf wirehaired Dachshund, I'd be in heaven!!! LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What a cute bunch! thank you for giving them a second chance at life.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your pictures are awesome! 
They all look so precious!


----------

